# Balsamic pearls



## Malywe (Aug 19, 2019)

i need advice on proper making of balsamic pearls, shelf life and storage. Please


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It cannot be stored.

http://www.molecularrecipes.com/spherification-class/basic-spherification/


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Tried the spherification thing.
Bought a bunch of toys/ingredients.
It's kinda cool..once, or perhaps twice. 
Gets ho-hum very quickly.
Have to be careful with the gelling agent for acidic ingredients.
https://www.amazingfoodmadeeasy.com/info/modernist-techniques/more/spherification-technique


----------



## ChefBryan (Nov 10, 2017)

it could actually be stored if you use agar or gelatin and the cold oil method. this will net you a solid pearl however. depends on what you are looking to accomplish.


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

I've stored Agar pearls a week in advance, covered and refrigerated, no problem. I can imagine the ones that get dropped in a calcium bath would be more of a hassle, and have a shorter shelf life. The ratio i use is about 3 grams agar per 1 cup of liquid. I've had better results adding a bit more agar to more acidic liquids. If you're making a lot, I would also recommend filling 2 (or 3) tall containers with oil and refrigerating for no less than an hour. The colder the better. I swap between the 2 containers, keeping one in the freezer, and working with the other one. This way the liquid doesn't have a chance to heat the oil to a point where it won't cool the liquid on the way down.


----------

